# Need to find Maltese Rescue Group in NC



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

There is a maltese in Raleigh someone is giving away b/c they can no longer give it the care needed. He is not neutered, locked in the laundry room while they are gone and looks like he is in need of a good grooming. I would love to get him, but my hubby would kill me! The person posted that the fluff "humps" things and I was wondering if this habit would stop if he were neutered? Help!!!!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

The posting is on Craigslist if you want to read it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would first contact Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue www.scmradoption.com 

There is also AMA Rescue American Maltese Association - Rescue

Thank you for trying to save him!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Linda, I have sent an e-mail to SCMR. Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - I agree. SCMR seems awesome and has dogs in various southern states. Maybe if worse comes to worse you could transport him if that would help...maybe meet up with someone who will take him on to another state. I also see that Northcentral Maltese Rescue has a dog up for adoption in North Carolina so if the other two don't work out you might try them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

If SCMR can't help you, then you can PM plentypets20. That is Edie, and she is part of AMA rescue. Yes, as Sue said, Northcentral Maltese Rescue is definitely another option.


----------

